# any of you guys and gals installed this PXAMG?



## supaman358 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIiQGU4TNjk
supposed to be a full on hd radio/ ipod text controls on the oem vw radio. i want..


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: any of you guys and gals installed this PXAMG? (supaman358)*

What is needed for this install? Hope everything is plug and play.
I also found this http://www.peripheralelectroni...b.pdf 
I am retrofitting a 2006 GLI Premium 7 w/Sat into this rabbit. This is what I found helpful.
Thats not all you need for the HD Radio. You also have to shell out for the HDRT module! You will also need to feed or Y-adapt your antenna plug!
In order to have HD, this install should have been labeled PXAMG/HDRT/PGHVW1 Harness req. SAT BUTTON is required on Premium 7 Head Unit!



_Modified by japoipnoi at 7:12 AM 11-8-2008_


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: any of you guys and gals installed this PXAMG? (japoipnoi)*

Typed DIY
Buy PXAMG/PGHVW1/HDRT



_Modified by japoipnoi at 7:10 AM 11-12-2008_


----------

